# Which teams and players do you dislike the most?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I am a Tampa fan and I dislike the following teams and players:

NFL: 

Teams: Falcons, Saints, Eagles, and Panthers.(in order)
Players: Mike Vick, Donovan McNabb, Cam Newton, the whole Saints team, Michael Turner, Eli Manning, and Matt Ryan.

MLB: 

Team: Phillies, Atlanta Braves (I don't really dislike the Yanks or the Red Sox maybe because they get too much hate already).
Players: The whole Phillies team , Kevin Youkilis, Derek Jeter, Jonathan Papelbon, and Carl Crawford

NHL: Flyers, and Capitals (I don't really watch much hockey TBH, so I won't list players)

Yup, I don't really like Philly teams or players lol (no offense). You may post other sports if you'd like.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

NBA: Miami Heat, Lebron and Wade, The Lakers, coz they win too often, I actually like Kobe though.

AFL: Collingwood, too many bogan fans.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

NHL: All Canadian teams except Montreal, Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

NBA: The Lakers and Kobe Bryant, I had to add Andrew Bynum to my list after the playoffs. Shaquille O'Neal I'll post him even though he retired he was one of the games biggest babies ever.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

NBA: Lakers & Kobe; Celtics & Kevin Garnett


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

NFL: 
Teams-Eagles, Jets, Cowboys
Players-Desean Jackson, Cortland Finnegan, Brian Dawkins, Ray Lewis, + plenty of others

NHL:
Teams-Flyers, Rangers, Penguins
Players-Chris Pronger, Dan Carcillo, Sean Avery


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Teams: Lakers, Steelers, Jets and Cowboys
Players: Kobe, Shaq, Owens, Roethlisberger, Romo and many more.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Baseball: the empires of evil (Yankees, Bosox, Cubs, Cards, Dodgers and Angels)
I strongly dislike the Orioles, Padres and Chisox for some reason..

Players: A-rod, Manny, Burnett, Pujols (no idea why), Jared Weaver..

NHL: Red Wings, Canucks (ARRRGGGHHH), New Jersey, Rangers, Philly, Boston, Washington

Specific Players: Ovechkin, Sedins, Chara, Avery, Peca, Jason Blake, Heatley, Jagr, Kovalchuk...

Pretty much I hate teams that can overspend on their teams or who are consistantly good and consistantly making my preferred teams (Blue Jays, Flames, Canadiens) look bad. I hate players who tend to be cocky, cheats or come off as pricks. Being a good canadian kid, I have a general disdain for russians and most soft europeans. (funnily enough, I cant stand Don Cherry....)


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

NFL teams - Jets, Cowboys, Steelers, Dolphins
NFL players - Michael Vick, Tony Romo, Ladanian Tomlinson, anyone on the Jets lol

NHL Teams - Canadiens, Rangers, Flyers, Penguins
NHL Players- P.K Suban, most of the rest of the Candadiens, Sean Avery, Steve Ott, Matt Cooke, Alexandre Burrows (how does losing taste? not as good as Bergeron's finger haha)


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a Philly fan in all sports

NBA: I don't hate any NBA teams, but I really hate Kobe Bryant

NHL Teams: Devils, Penguins
NHL Players: Sidney Crosby

MLB Teams: Mets, Yankees, Giants
MLB Players: Alex Rodriguez, Jonathan Sanchez, Nyger Morgan

NFL Teams: Cowboys, Giants
NFL Players: Tony Romo, Mike Vick (yes, I hate our own Quarterback)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

MLB Teams: Braves. Yankees.
MLB Players: Ozzie Guillen (former/coach) Barry Bonds (former)

NBA: Kobe and the Lakers

NHL Teams: Habs. Devils. Bruins. Senators
NHL Players: Sean Avery. Chris Neil. Jason Spezza. Martin Brodeur. Dany Heatley. 

NFL Teams: NE Patriots
NFL Players: Terrell Owens

Tennis: Jennifer Capriati (former)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

MLB Team: Yankees
MLB Players: A-Rod, Dan Haren


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

NBA: Kevin Garnett (grade A douchbag), Carmelo AnthonyTeams: Lakers, Celtics (because of KG), Cleveland Cavaliers (classless owner, I laughed when they lost by 55)​


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Lakers,Heat,Yankees,Dallas Cowboys,Serena Williams,Chelsea(football),Blues(rugby),Floyd Mayweather,David Haye(or any other boxers that talk themselves up a lot without being that great)


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

NHL:

Boston, Chicago

I hate their whole lineups


----------



## LoneWolf24 (Sep 6, 2010)

NHL : Pittsburgh Penguins, New York Rangers, Boston Bruins 
Players : Sindey Crosby(whines to much) Sean Avery, Zeeno Chara 
Fan of : Flyers 

NBA: Miami Heat, LA Lakers
Players: Lebron James, Kobe Bryant 
Fan of : Raptors


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lebron James. Eric Wedge who had a roster of all stars on his Cleveland teams but couldn't win ANYTHING!


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Manchester United and Wayne Rooney...Booooooooooooooo


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I am assuming to all Lakers/Heat/LeBron/Kobe haters were thrilled when they didn't win the nba title.

I have to add that I hate the OKC Thunder because I am from Seattle.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

NHL: Capitals, Flyers
NFL: Steelers (maybe I'm a bad Pittsburgher, but I just cannot like a team with Roethlisberger on it)


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Ronaldo, Mourinho and Real Madrid. Twats.

Honourable mention to Man U, Rio, Rooney and Giggs.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hate many, many footballers (soccer) & teams.

To name just a few:

*Mario Balotelli* - Swears live on TV, Showboats and can't put on a bib. He also allows his team mates to put dead, rotting fish in the back seat of his car. 
*
Carlos Tevez* - A wanker who leaves Manchester United, without warning to rivals City..and then leaves them because he's 'homesick'...you're not a baby anymore Carlos!

*Joey Barton* - Thug.

*Fernando Torres* - Can't score to save his life.

*Cristiano Ronaldo* - Complete wanker for leaving united..not worth £80m. Not worth £10.

Teams I hate

*Manchester City* - Money spending *******s. Their team comprises of skill less, overpaid idiots who are there only for the money.

*Liverpool *- Crap Manager & their fans are violent twats.

*Leeds *- Fans are violent twats

*Arsenal *- Arsen Wenger or what ever his name is, is a grumpy old fart who's philosophy on football is great - it's just a shame it doesn't work!

*Chelsea *- A toad (Avram Grant) used to manage them.

*Millwall *- Fans are violent twats, worse than Liverpool & Leeds and that's saying something!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

The teams that Mourinho coaches.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

MLB: Red Sox, Phillies, Braves - Players To Many

NFL: Patriots, Raiders, Cowboys - Players: Chad Ochocinco, Tom Brady..

NHL: Rangers, Maple Leafs, Flyers, Penguins - Players: Sidney Crosby, Matt Cooke, Sean Avery, Benoit Pouliot just to name a few..


----------



## Lee794 (Jun 10, 2011)

Liverpool!


tommo1234 said:


> *Mario Balotelli* - Swears live on TV, Showboats and can't put on a bib. He also allows his team mates to put dead, rotting fish in the back seat of his car.


I find Balotelli hilarious. Makes the league more entertaining:yes


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm a fan of all Dallas teams.

Dislikes: eagles, steelers, redskins, yankees, heat, spurs, sun and most of their players. Oh, college football dislikes: Texas, USC, Notre Dame.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

NFL Teams - Steelers, Patriots, Dolphins
NFL Players - Roethlisberger, Tony Romo, Jay Cutler


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Chelsea FC, Manchester City, Lebron James.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Liverpool


----------



## johnstin (Aug 19, 2011)

noone.......


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Habs... very, very much.
Players, P.K. Suban, Sean Avery, Matt Cooke, Sidney Crysby. (I don't care if he's a local hero, I can't stand the guy.)

There's defintely many more but those are the three I think of immediately.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Lebron "Queen" James... The Miami Heat!... As a Celtics fan I obviously will always hate the Lakers, but I don't right now, because I need all of the hatred I can generate to go to the Heat.

I've hated Lebron even back when everyone liked him!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Dislike: Bucs, Panthers, Falcons. 

Divison rivals, hate 'em all.


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Miami Heat and the Big Three..... Hands down.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Hands down-The Stankees 
Mimami Beat


----------



## StandingAlone88 (Sep 6, 2011)

Manchester United and their fans that say we(Man City) are trying to buy the league, even though they have been doing that since the premier league was formed.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

MICHAEL VICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evil :twak :flush uke Because of his dog fighting ring and the torture he and his mates inflicted on those poor, innocent dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry

And any other player that is involved in any form of dog fighting or animal cruelty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Miami Heat . I loved them when it was Wade but now they have the 3 best players at each position. And it took away from alot of good matchups, they should of won it all. 

Player I dislike ~ Zaza pachulias flopping starting things then blaming others self. Thats all hes put in the game for.

but now its official I dislike the Hawks as a lucky whole.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> MICHAEL VICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evil :twak :flush uke Because of his dog fighting ring and the torture he and his mates inflicted on those poor, innocent dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry
> 
> And any other player that is involved in any form of dog fighting or animal cruelty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The man went to jail for it. He paid his dues. He has said and done all the right things since then. He has paid his debt so society. If anything he's an inspiration that no matter how low of a place you are, you can bring urself back up


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

uffie said:


> The man went to jail for it. He paid his dues. He has said and done all the right things since then. He has paid his debt so society. If anything he's an inspiration that no matter how low of a place you are, you can bring urself back up


Watch this youtube video about him and you may think differently.






If this link doesn't work please go to Youtube and type in "Open letter to Micheal Vick 2009"


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Watch this youtube video about him and you may think differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think differently of him. Everyone makes mistakes and can change. He paid for his crimes people seriously need to get over it.


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

The Professor said:


> Lebron "Queen" James... The Miami Heat!... As a Celtics fan I obviously will always hate the Lakers, but I don't right now, because I need all of the hatred I can generate to go to the Heat.
> 
> I've hated Lebron even back when everyone liked him!


Me too! Can't stand the big 3 and especially Lefraud. I've hated him since 03.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

college footbal-- i hate the texas lonhorns with a passion!!!!!!!!!:mum


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Real Madrid and Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm a lifelong SF Giants fan and hate (yes I know that's a strong word) the dodgers and anyone who plays for them. Even ex-Giants players to move on to that team although I've forgiven Jeff Kent and Jason Schimdt. After this year, I think I have to put the phillies and diamondbacks to that list too.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

MLB: Yankees, Angels, A-Roid, Youkillis (it's the beard), Berkman (for calling the Rangers 'lightning in a bottle'), Lackey for being whiny
UFC: Lesnar, Ortiz, Lesnar, Jackson, Lesnar, Koschek, Lesnar


----------



## texaspenguin (Aug 23, 2011)

College Football: Texas A&M (not an institution in this world I hate more), University of Texas and players like Chris Simms, Jordan Shipley, and Vince Young.

MLB: Seattle Mariners, Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim (seriously? what a name), Yankees, and starting to hate the Red Sox as they're turning into the Yankees Redux. I absolutely cannot stand A-Roid

Pro Football: Philidelphia Eagles--They're just classless cheering when Irvin had a career-ending injury and throwing snowballs at the Cowboys and San Francisco 49ers

UFC: Koscheck, Lesnar, "Bones" Jones


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yankees. I really like a few of the players (CC, Jeter, Mariano), but not the organization as a whole.
And I definitely agree with texaspenguin about the LA Angels of Anaheim. Really stupid name. They should just go back to being the California Angels. Or even the Anaheim Angels with their winged "A" hat logo. Plus the Angels are in the same division as my A's, so I'm not going to love them too much.

Not a fan of A-Rod, but don't have too much against the guy as a lot of others here do. 
I don't like the Ranger's ace CJ Wilson, he badmouthed the A's and to an extent the fans. Uncalled for.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate crystal palace, don't really like Leeds, hate united and all the glory hunters.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

San Antonio Spurs, Manu Ginobili.


----------



## jastle (Oct 26, 2011)

MLB: Cardinals, Red Sox

NBA: Spurs, Mavericks, Rockets

NFL: Broncos, Dolphins, Packers, Redskins

NHL: Penguins

College Football: BYU, Florida State, Wisconsin, Nebraska, Pittsburgh, Notre Dame, Boise State

College Basketball: BYU, Wisconsin, Pittsburgh, Notre Dame, Duke, North Carolina, Gonzaga


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I hate the Cardinals. All of them. I dislike them more than I dislike the White Sox and Yankees. I cannot believe they are 1 win from winning the championship.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

Aside from my instate rivalry-fueled dislike of the noles and canes, my dislike for certain teams comes more from ridiculously high payroles and overhyped teams via biased media coverage for big markets by networks like espn. You can guess which teams those are pretty easily.

As far as players go, after 3 decades of watching football (college and pro), I may finally be reaching my breaking point with the low-character thug mentality that seems dominate the football landscape. I'm tired of watching criminoles get propped up on pedestals and worshiped by little kids simply because of their superhuman abiliities. Also, the predominate lack of sportsmanship in football has always bothered me, and reached an all time high this past weekend when Tebow and his religion were mocked on the field by two Lions players, disgusting.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> NFL teams: Packers, Vikings, and Eagles (I know, I know)
> NFL players: Adrian Peterson, Jordy Nelson, Aaron Rodgers, Clay Matthews, Brett Favre (ret.), DeSean Jackson, Michael Vick
> NBA: Mavericks
> NBA players: whoever that German is who plays for the Mavericks
> ...


You realize the thread said "dislike"?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> You realize the thread said "dislike"?


:blush


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Double Indemnity said:


> :blush


So you're a Packers *AND* a Vikings fan? I think my brain just exploded


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I would like to reiterate I hate Crystal palace.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

AliBaba said:


> So you're a Packers *AND* a Vikings fan? I think my brain just exploded


Haha. Yes. I'm a Vikings fan by blood and a Packers fan by choice. It was fun seeing both teams play a couple weeks ago. I was in my Packers gear. 

Nice avatar, btw.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I hate the Cardinals. All of them. I dislike them more than I dislike the White Sox and Yankees. I cannot believe they are 1 win from winning the championship.


Oh well what can I tell you :yes Love the passion, though, and the Cardinals are getting a decent amount of hate here which I kinda like.

I hate all things Boston (NE Patriots included)

Phil Flyers and Chi Blackhawks

Miami Heat if there was a pro basketball league

Mil Brewers (Nyger Morgan is ny hero) Used to hate the Astros and Cubs when they were re;evant, meaning 1906 for the cubs.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Lakers and Kobe.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I shall revive this dormant thread . 

I will list all the teams I hate in CFB, CBB, and Soccer the main sports I watch

ACC: Florida St, VT, Wake Forest
Big East: Georgetown, Pitt, UConn, Syracuse, Rutgers, everyone who is not Louisville
Big XII: Tech, Oklahoma, WVU, TCU, Kansas
Big Ten: Everyone
PAC-12: Oregon, Washington, Stanford, Arizona, ASU, Utah, Wazzu. Love-hate relationship with Cal
SEC: Everyone

EPL: Arsenal, Chelsea, Man U, Liverpool
La Liga: Barca, Madrid
Bundesliga: Leverkusen, Stuttgart
Serie A: Everyone but Inter 

Yeah I hate a lot of teams. I usually don't hate on players too much.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Lakers. I actually used to root for them and I'm still a fan of Kobe and Pau, but I cannot stand Bynum. Easily one of my least favorite players in the league. Plays dirty, has a poor attitude, and is overrated. I also don't care for MWP or their coach, Mike Brown.

Hornets. Just because I was a Charlotte Hornets fan growing up and I've abhorred them ever since they left.

Raiders. I've really tried to get into this team on several occasions and they continually steer me away with their awful decision making. I thought when Al Davis went, they would turn things around - nope, their ineptitude is still fully intact.

Jets. Were the trendy/annoying team for a couple of seasons. They've been on the decline but now with Tebow (another player I do not like) they're going to be twice as annoying than they were before.


----------



## scaliesmark (May 9, 2012)

So, in order of most hated to least:

NFL: Saints, Giants, Cowboys, Patriots, Falcons, Steelers (lol I know, it's weird that an Eagles fan doesn't loathe the Cowboys above all else)
NHL: Penguins, Rangers 

I also dislike the Yankees, Manchester United, and any other team that throws around money as though they're trying to buy championships.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

NFL: Packers, Saints & Broncos.

NBA: Miami Heat.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Bak early 90's. I loved the Pittsburgh Pirates. Atlanta Braves took them out like 4 years in a row? Broke my heart. Hated the Braves for a while there.

In baseball I hav 3 or 4 teams I root for. Phillies , Pirates. Then Tigers, Giants.
I wish I could just root for 1 team, blame MLB for this craziness.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I loathe the Lakers with a deep and abiding passion. It borders on obscene. I love nothing more in life than seeing Kobe throw one of his diva tantrums when he's losing.

I don't really like the Yankees either, but it's not quite hatred. Just a mild distaste. Same with the Cardinals...... I lived in both Chicago and St. Louis, and if I ever see another Cubs and Cards game, I might just go insane. 

That's about it, I suppose. If I got into football, I'd probably dislike the Steelers because of a dude I used to live with, but I just don't follow it enough to care. 

Oh, and since somebody else brought up the UFC, I don't like Koschek either. Or Forrest Griffin/Frank Mir/anybody else actually from Vegas - mostly because when they fight it makes going out to watch the fights a major hassle. Well, that, and Forrest's little pissy run after that one fight was just full of lamesauce. And I have an unnatural hatred of Joe Rogan, too, while we're at it. I just wish he'd shut up for five minutes. Sheesh.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

squidlette said:


> I loathe the Lakers with a deep and abiding passion. It borders on obscene. I love nothing more in life than seeing Kobe throw one of his diva tantrums when he's losing.


I hate Kobe. Another Laker I also hate is Andrew Bynum. From the Dallas Mavricks Jason Terry. I kind of wish he would fall down a mine shaft. From the Miami Heat Lebron James! I just think he's a horse's butt.

From football...Dallas Cowboys quarterback Tony Romo. I don't get why they won't let this loser go! That's really all from the NFL i don't like lol


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

PumpkinSeed said:


> I hate Kobe. Another Laker I also hate is Andrew Bynum. From the Dallas Mavricks Jason Terry. I kind of wish he would fall down a mine shaft. From the Miami Heat Lebron James! I just think he's a horse's butt.
> 
> From football...Dallas Cowboys quarterback Tony Romo. I don't get why they won't let this loser go! That's really all from the NFL i don't like lol


Yeah, the Mavs have a knack for recruiting some really lousy human beings. Kidd's kind of an a**hole too. A wife-beating a**hole, at that. I'd say beyond the Lakers, they're the only team I actively dislike - but it's more the players than the team. Of course, other than last season, the Mavs were the only team to knock my team out of the first round of the playoffs. Twice. So there's a *little* bit of bias against the team as well.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

yes they do. i don't like kidd. i really really hate jason terry. who else i dont like... ohh i realized i forgot somebody Amare Stoudemare!!! can't stand that jerk! or carmelo for that matter


----------



## Spartacus1 (May 27, 2012)

Barcelona and Lionel Messi grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Boston Bruins 

Milan Lucic
Zdeno Chara
Brad Marchand
Shawn Thornton


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

OKC Thunder, Laanahiem Angels


----------

